# Tell me why I have to deliver to apt door



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes, if customers fully explained why we have to come up to the apartment door amidst Covid risks, then yes I will comply.






Nor complain.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

You don't have to do anything. No one's twisting your arm to do food delivery. If you don't like it, do something else. It's part of delivery whether Covid or not. That's what you signed up for lol


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Let's fast forward to deliveries in 2020. The exception to the rule is when they ask you to do otherwise like meeting outside, placing it on the trash cans outside (this has happened multiple times), leave it on a bench. The rule is deliveries are to the door. At least many are choosing contactless. Waiting for someone to answer the door seems like forever.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> You don't have to do anything. No one's twisting your arm to do food delivery. If you don't like it, do something else. It's part of delivery whether Covid or not. That's what you signed up for lol


Lolz. Damn it.. You're right.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Yes, if customers fully explained why we have to come up to the apartment door amidst Covid risks, then yes I will comply.
> View attachment 506573
> Nor complain.


Uhhhhh, that's normal.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Get your steps in. You’ll be okay.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Check out this leave at the door note:


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

These days I get annoyed at the ones that choose “meet at door”. Every order should be contactless unless there’s a cash tip involved


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> These days I get annoyed at the ones that choose "meet at door". Every order should be contactless unless there's a cash tip involved


Yeah, but then you have to handle their grubby ass cash.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Every order should be contactless unless there's a cash tip involved


why would a paying customer select contactless AND then want to hand you money? Nah, just tape it to the door. Best deliveries I don't see the driver at all; except on the bell video that is.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Check out this leave at the door note:
> View attachment 506651


Why can't I build a snowman too? :frown:

:roflmao:



Monkeyman4394 said:


> Yeah, but then you have to handle their grubby ass cash.


ass cash???

hmmm, like cash from hookers?:roflmao:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Why can't I build a snowman too? :frown:
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...


You should totally build a snowman and adorn it with bits of the customer's food.

Okay. Fine. Hyphens are important. Grubby-ass cash. I suppose it could also be grubby ass-cash. It's Friday--take your pick.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd do it for those who identified themselves as seniors OR anyone who left a good tip. Other than that? You better meet me in the parking lot.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> I'd do it for those who identified themselves as seniors OR anyone who left a good tip. Other than that? You better meet me in the parking lot.


Amen.


----------

